# I found a white pigeon with fanned feathers around feet. Don't know what to do



## marigoldpl

I found a white pigeon with fanned out feathers around it's feet. It was huddled on my porch while it was raining. Would not leave. I used a net to catch it. It seems tame. I can pet it, etc. I don't know what to do with it! Does not seem injured. It is eating. I have it isolated in a dog cage in my garage where the temperature is around 50 degrees. Is this too cold? It seems lonely. I have no idea what to do. I live in Orland Park, Illinois
Thanks!!!!


----------



## cwebster

Sounds like a lost fancy pigeon. Hopefully someone will claim him. Does he have any bands on his feet under the feathers? Thanks for helping him. He cannot take care of himself. He is used to being fed. As long as he is not eating 50 is probably fine. Does he have water? Thanks.


----------



## Jay3

Can you post a picture of the bird. Thanks for catching him, as he must be lost, and wouldn't survive out there on his own. Doesn't know how to find food, water, or shelter, never mind avoid hawks and such. Where are you located?


----------



## marigoldpl

I checked his feet just by looking. Tomorrow, I actually hold him and look. After talking to some neighbors, they have seen him around the neighborhood for the past week. He was eating at someones feeder that is located at the end of their driveway, which is a strange place for a feeder. However, when I got him, he was huddling in the corner of the porch. It was raining hard for the past 3 days. My neighbor gave him bread and he ate it like he was starved. I went out and bought him "domesticated pigeon food". I need to find his home or put him up for adoption really soon. I am a cat rescuer and can't bring him in my home. Too dangerous. 

I live in Illinois. Orland Park


----------



## cwebster

Hemay be a pigeon released from a wedding company or someones lost pet. Would contact pigeon clubs near you and also hopefully someone near you from this forum may see this and want to adopt him. Can you put him in a carrier or kennel to keep himaway from the cats or other predators? Wehave cats so keep our pigeons in cages.
You might want to try a pigeon club. There are links for racing clubs in Illinois. Your bird is not a racing pigeon but someone at a local clubmight have a suggestion on how to find the owner or may want to adopt the bird.
http://speedpigeon.com/racing_pigeon_clubs.htm
There are web sites for wedding releases too.example:http://www.whitebirdsexpress.com/
http://www.releasewhitedoves.com/
You also might want to put a found ad on craigslist and ask for details about the bird. Please though if you do that make sure the person responding has good intentions for the bird as some people dont want lost birds back. 
Thank you again for helping him. Please cage him somehow until you can find the owneror someone who can adopt him. Thank you. His life depends on you. He is a tame pigeon who cannot fend for himself and who is at greater risk from predators because of his coloring. He is probably just lost, hungry, afraid and exhausted.
Palomacy has amap of rescues.
http://www.pigeonrescue.org/resources/some-pigeon-dove-friendly-rescues-in-the-us/
Flint Creek Wildlife Rehabilitation is in Chicago and in Barrington.


----------



## Jay3

Please do not contact Craigs List. You cannot ever be sure of what intentions a person might have, and people do lie. There are too many freaks on Craigslist who would harm him.
Where are you located? Please keep him confined for now. If you let him out, he will take off, and he cannot make it out there for long. He will be dinner for a hawk or some other predator.


----------



## cwebster

Craigslist is useful only with serious vetting of people who respond to an ad. I have adopted pigeons that way...not everyone who adopts there is bad but some are.
Flint Creeks link is
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...Q&ll=39.79502311001418,-89.26650695000001&z=7 or
http://www.flintcreekwildlife.org/about/locations/


----------



## Jay3

cwebster said:


> Craigslist is useful only with serious vetting of people who respond to an ad. I have adopted pigeons that way...not everyone who adopts there is bad but some are.
> Flint Creeks link is
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...Q&ll=39.79502311001418,-89.26650695000001&z=7



Graigslist is too dangerous. You can't possibly check someone out that well. People can be very misleading. That would be one of the worst places to advertise any pet. People have gotten even dogs and cats on Craigslist, just to torture them. You may have adopted a bird from there, but that doesn't make it safe to put up any animal for adoption. Wish you could understand the dangers of Craigslist.


----------



## Jay3

Pet pig adopted from Craigslist and then tortured
https://petrescuereport.com/2016/pet-pig-adopted-craigslist-tortured/

Craigslist Killers: ‘Free to a Good Home’ Meant Torture and Death for These Animals
http://www.peta.org/blog/craigslist...me-meant-torture-and-death-for-these-animals/

Why Giving Pets Away On Craigslist Is A Terrible Idea
https://www.thedodo.com/craigslist-animals-1561260024.html
Man Charged with Torturing and Killing Pets He Adopted from Craigslist
http://www.care2.com/causes/man-cha...-killing-pets-he-adopted-from-craigslist.html

Man arrested for torturing animals found on Craigslist

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-arrested-animal-torture-craigslist/23925437/

David Williford Collected Animals from Craigslist to Torture and Kill 
http://catchfred.com/freds-news/dav...-animals-from-craigslist-to-torture-and-kill/

Is Craigslist responsible for the torture and killing of animals?

How can anyone know where their pet is truly going when rehoming it on this site? Once the pet leaves their possession, that animal belongs to someone else. This is what has animal advocates angry and scared. There have been cases where people have collected animals from Craigslist. Multiple cases involve torturing and killing the collection of pets they acquired via Craigslist.

Jeffrey Nally (below) Jeffrey Nally Jr. “mutilated, skinned [mostly puppies],” Hancock County police say. “Anything you can imagine, [using] everything from a crossbow, to a drill, saws to hammers.” Nallly tortured and killed 29 dogs he collected through the classfied ads.
http://blogcenter.readingeagle.com/...sible-for-the-torture-and-killing-of-animals/


----------



## JennyM

cwebster said:


> Craigslist is useful only with serious vetting of people who respond to an ad. I have adopted pigeons that way...not everyone who adopts there is bad but some are.
> Flint Creeks link is
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...Q&ll=39.79502311001418,-89.26650695000001&z=7 or
> http://www.flintcreekwildlife.org/about/locations/



sadly not many people are nice like you on Craigslist, I think that is the worst place to put animals up for adoption. People may say that they will care for the animal but there is no way to prove it. 

I really hope the OP does not use that site to find a home for this bird.


----------



## cwebster

Jay3, i spend hours each week searching for and flagging animal ads for removal from craigslist, so i hear you. When people seek free pigeons, pigeons for dog training, are selling pigeons cheaply, etc, i flag tye ad as prohibited by craigslist policies. I also send emails to anyone advertising a free animal on craigslist warning them about bunchers, people who get animals to sell to labs, and about people who get animals to torture them. So i hear you. At times though it can help reunite someone with a lost pet when people are cautious, charge a fee, visit the home for the animal, etc. i suggested craigslist because sometimes it is very hard to find an owner or a new home. The person who started craigslist is a supporter of Palomacy. Craigslist isnt bad. It depends on how people use it. There are ways to check people out very very carefully.
JennyM, i suggested craigslist because it has a wide readership. Poster has cats so is looking for a home. A home is better than being released for predation. If the bird is from a wedding release company and poster can locate the owner, that is fine, although a lot of released birds get lost and die from starvation or predation.


----------



## Jay3

cwebster said:


> Jay3, i spend hours each week searching for and flagging animal ads for removal from craigslist, *so i hear you.*
> 
> I'm not saying this for just you to hear me. I'm saying this for anyone out there who reads this post to hear me. Going to craigslist is the worst place to go to offer any animal, and more people need to know that.
> When people seek free pigeons, pigeons for dog training, are selling pigeons cheaply, etc, i flag tye ad as prohibited by craigslist policies.
> What good does your flagging do? These same scum come back and buy the animals from someone offering them on Craigslist. They are willing to pay for them if need be.
> 
> I also send emails to anyone advertising a free animal on craigslist warning them about bunchers, people who get animals to sell to labs, and about people who get animals to torture them. So i hear you.
> Hard to believe that you spend hours flagging posts and sending warning emails to people every week, and yet you can still suggest Craigslist as a safe place to offer the bird.
> Tell me cwebster, just how much do you suppose a person can ask for in terms of money for a disabled bird who cannot be released? Or for just a lost pigeon? How many do you think would pay a lot of money for that bird? You must offer them for cheap to nothing, and the freaks will pay that. Don't kid yourself.
> 
> _At times though it can help reunite someone with a lost pet _
> Yes it can help to reunite a lost pet with their owner, if you are looking for your lost pet, and post it on Craigslist. That is not the same thing as putting one up for adoption or sale.
> 
> when people are cautious, charge a fee, visit the home for the animal, etc. i suggested craigslist because sometimes it is very hard to find an owner or a new home.
> That's bull. You can never know for sure. Nice to think you can, but you can't.
> People lie. And many do not seem to be what they really are. Some will also pay for pets for all those bad reasons.
> 
> The person who started craigslist is a supporter of Palomacy.
> 
> I don't care who started Craigslist. GOD started the world, and look what people have done with it. There are many bad people in the world, and you unfortunately cannot always pick them out.
> 
> *Craigslist isnt bad. It depends on how people use it.* There are ways to check people out very very carefully.
> 
> Don't kid yourself. They are smarter than you. And as you just said.....depends on how people use it.
> 
> JennyM, i suggested craigslist because it has a wide readership.
> Yes, it sure does. That's the first place the freaks go for an animal.
> 
> Poster has cats so is looking for a home.* A home is better than being released for predation. *
> That's the problem. There are many PREDATORS on Craigslist. If you think you can always tell the difference, then you are very gullible.
> 
> If the bird is from a wedding release company and poster can locate the owner, that is fine, although a lot of released birds get lost and die from starvation or predation.


You always assume that if it is a white bird that it was from a wedding release. How many of those do you think are around? Many are racers, or peoples pets. Many pets to go to homes on Craigslist die from starvation and predation as well. You can come up with as many arguments as you want. But Craigslist is one of the worst places you can post for a home for any animal.


----------



## JennyM

cwebster said:


> JennyM, i suggested craigslist because it has a wide readership. Poster has cats so is looking for a home. *A home is better than being released for predation.* If the bird is from a wedding release company and poster can locate the owner, that is fine, although a lot of released birds get lost and die from starvation or predation.


I agree, finding a home is better than being released, but only if it goes to a good home! I would rather release a bird back to the street than to give it to someone who will abuse him, and there is a chance that someone from Craigslist could do that. Even if the chances are small, I would NEVER put an animal up for adoption on that site. It is not safe.


----------



## marigoldpl

Omg, after reading everything about Craig's List, I literally feel sick to my stomach. I still have this bird and have no idea now how to find it a home.


----------



## Jay3

Don't remember if you have mentioned where you are located.


----------



## marigoldpl

I live in Orland Park, Illinois. I have received an email today from an organization called PetKey. I had posted a pic of the bird. They got back to me with an email of someone who may have lost it. I emailed them about an hour ago. No response yet. However, these people are from Indiana which is probably about 40 minutes from me. But if this doesn't pan out, I need to do something.


----------



## cwebster

If the person on petkey is not the owner and you are just looking for a home for the bird, there are local racing clubs. . One may be able to steer you to someone who would love to give this poor bird a home. Thank you for taking care of him.
http://www.speedpigeon.com/state_illinois.htm
He may be lost from a wedding release company. There are several in IL. Sample is
http://www.wdrelease.com/


----------



## JennyM

There are 3 rescuers from Illinois registered in Palomacy's website, maybe you can give them a call and see if they can hook you up with someone who would like to adopt it in/near your area. Here's the link: http://www.pigeonrescue.org/resources/some-pigeon-dove-friendly-rescues-in-the-us/


----------



## Jay3

JennyM said:


> There are 3 rescuers from Illinois registered in Palomacy's website, maybe you can give them a call and see if they can hook you up with someone who would like to adopt it in/near your area. Here's the link: http://www.pigeonrescue.org/resources/some-pigeon-dove-friendly-rescues-in-the-us/


Good idea Jenny.


----------



## cwebster

Good idea. If you are on Facebook, you might also pist a picture on Palomacys facebook site.


----------

